# No-coat and Strait-flex on a roll



## abaway (Dec 3, 2007)

I've always used vinyl corner bead and nailed it with 6d ringshank nails. I really like what I've read about No-coat and Strait-flex corner products. One thing I'm not sure about is whether the products on a roll are interchangeably with the precut pieces. I can't buy either brand locally and thought it will be easier to order the rolls.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

was that a question or a statement? I'm not sure exactly where you're going


----------



## abaway (Dec 3, 2007)

Sorry, I reread it and agree with you:whistling2:

What I was trying to ask is this:

Is the No-coat and Straitflex on a roll equal in durability/strength to the precut pieces in 8-9-10' lengths?

I'm looking to replace standard vinyl corner bead with it for faster finishing, less mud and square corners.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I use straight flex for all my off angles and have no problems with it, I don't have that much experience with no-coat, but why stray from a good thing


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

I find strait-flex which its real name does not work as well as no-coat 325 You may ask why and what I find is that strait-flex is too stiff at the crease and has a tendency to not sit in the angle flat unless to take the extra time to fold it precisely to match the angle. Where no-coat 325 which is closely the same size folds nicely and once folded sits flat on both sides of the angle. It cost a bit more but much faster to install. But what I think the real question is (abaway) is asking is, does the roll of no-coat work as well as the ridged pre cut bead and what I'd have to say is yes and no. No as it cost more per. ft. and yes its just as strong also to concider 100 ft of no-coat takes up less space for transporting and shipping in your case.


Thats my .02c


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Stick with Trim-tex Adjustable inside corner 10' if you warranty your work, especially on 18' high vaults. Everything else is a call back waiting to happen. Also make hangers use X-crack behind the off angle. Fixed too many cracks using rolled crap. Yes those rolls take up less space, but do you want to do it only once? Have tried every roll product available and have had problems with all of it. Don't use Magic-Corner it has a rubber gasket and doesn't paint out right. Ask your supplier to order in for you, it comes from same co. as J-mold, etc. And I would not try to use two different products in the same joint.

If the joint is wavy, chalk-line it and prefill prior to installation. 

Then I reread the original post and wonder if you're wanting to switch on your standard o/s bead. Don't try it as corners need that little "bulb" so you can fill out the flanges. Using a roll product here won't stand up and that's not its intended purpose. Have seen where someone has tried to paper tape an o/s corner (w/o corner bead) and it looks like hack work.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

Tried No-coat 325 for the first time today and reckon it could be a goer. Need to get one of those corner rollers I think to get it really flat though. Only just been able to get it here in the UK. Expensive stuff!


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

does the no-coat bead hold inner off angles better than straight flex? I'm kind of sick of the amount of work put into making straight flex straight and now you guys have me curious


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Just as I said above, the crease in strait-flex is too stiff. Try no-coat and you will see the diff.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

You guys may get tired of me crowing about Trim-tex Adjustable inside corner but if you're having trouble with roll product, you gotta try it. It's only about .18 lf and it gives you an awesome line.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Maybe I'll try it!


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Once you have the No Coat on and dry, you can run your 2" nail spotter over it and the next day the 3". It is done and very little sanding. Each angle coats in a few seconds. And the point of the angle is sharp.


----------



## damudman (Jan 23, 2008)

I just bid a job with 600 feet of off angles, I will be installing no-coat for all of them 3.25.
This the most I ever had to do on 1 job.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

That is bunch! Funny, we have a house that we start next week that has 500 feet of flat angles. Way too much for one place. The No-Coat sure helps, though. You'll have to try your nail spotter. Works great!


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

I like to use the wider roll of No- Coat. I think it is 4.00. its wider and more to stick to the wall.just my .02


----------



## big george (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Al. It's no-coat 450,we put it on catherdel ceilings and all odd angles.The extra width gives alot better feel on trying to keep it straight on bad corners.It's expensive (.80 ft).


----------



## damudman (Jan 23, 2008)

Al Taper said:


> I like to use the wider roll of No- Coat. I think it is 4.00. its wider and more to stick to the wall.just my .02


 I use 4.50 all the time I don't know why I said 3.25 I will be doing 4.50 :thumbsup:


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

big george said:


> Hi Al. It's no-coat 450,we put it on catherdel ceilings and all odd angles.The extra width gives alot better feel on trying to keep it straight on bad corners.*It's expensive (.80 ft).*




Man its not cheap out by you.. Here it like $48 - 50 at a supply house. Or $58 to 60 at a lumber yard..But I feel it worth the money. The no worrys is worth it.:yes:


----------



## Apple24 (Jul 17, 2008)

I've been using the wide no-coat on a roll for all off angles never had a call back in 11 years.A buddy talked me into using usg rope beads for outside corners and usg inside off angle beads,both were junk compared to the no coat. On that note i dont know about the mud on bead super b-1 seems to shadow more often or pop. Been using it for a year now and still think metal nailed on is the way to go for 90's. Anyone else had any problems w/ mud on bead?


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I like the Strait Flex Big Stick for mud on beads. They come 8',9',10'. They don't edge crack like metal. Put mud on them with the Mud Pro bucket. You can see them in All Wall. Just roll them after you run them through the bucket and coat with fast set or regular mud. Fast and no call backs.


----------



## Apple24 (Jul 17, 2008)

does straight flex have a true sharp corner tried no coat beads and was not impressed almost seemed like rounded corners and have a huge piece of plastic behind and went on loose to much mud to fill. Iguess im old school metal seems to hold up best typing terrible had a few.


----------



## tapingfool (Mar 11, 2009)

check out this vid:


----------



## MUDZLINGER (Jan 2, 2010)

*no-coat and x-crack products*

We have been useing no-coat 325 for more than 5 years on all inside off angles,wonderfull product. will straighten out most off angles no matter how inconsistant the frameing and help to make it plumb and straight.
Wouldn't recommend it for out side off angles thou unless they are extreme angles where bending a metal bead or tape on bead is troublesome.
Used straight flex one time. That roll end up in the land fill some where .
X- crack. I just looked at a roll of it and wondered what the cost is.I am thinking it is exspensive.We currently use a shiney 90 for all interior wall anti truss lift applications , but for vaulted ceiling i bend the 90 to match the angle of the ceiling peak and use the board and angle plus no coat 325 to straighten out the angle.Have had no call backs useing this process.
My question is : is x-crack a new an innovative product that everyone should use, or is it an up sell on another product that does the same thing at perhaps half the cost?


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

Tim0282 said:


> I like the Strait Flex Big Stick for mud on beads. They come 8',9',10'. They don't edge crack like metal. Put mud on them with the Mud Pro bucket. You can see them in All Wall. Just roll them after you run them through the bucket and coat with fast set or regular mud. Fast and no call backs.


do you get it from a local supplyier or do you get from strait flex? we've used the big stick before and like it but always have a hard time to get it. nobody local has it and we have always had to order right from straight flex.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

X-crack is a great product for high vaults framed with green lumber. It last cost me $7 per 12' stick, but now no one carries it anymore. Installed correctly, you can count on that joint never ever cracking out. Be sure to use the tabs to attach to the joist and screw the rock into thd metal only.


----------



## kgphoto (Dec 21, 2009)

X-Crack has gone to roll packaging. It is great stuff. I am unaware of any other product like it. 

Strait-Flex products have the original product style in Original, Medium , Big and Huge. This is a PVC product that is very stiff and a little hard to control the angle. Their new product is the Ammo Flex 200, the Mid Flex 300 and the Wide Flex 400 which are similar in construction to the NO-Coat, Zoomo flex, 325 and 450 respectively. Their new Flex 90 may be similar to Level-Line, but I haven't seen it personally yet.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Never seen X-Crack before.Anyone have a link to that? No porn links please..........:blink:


----------



## kgphoto (Dec 21, 2009)

Here it is:

http://www.straitflex.com/downloads/literature/X_Crack_Brochure_WEB.pdf

And here's a You-Tube video that demo's it.


----------



## Rantaper13 (Sep 24, 2009)

Yes, no coat beads is all my company used, its far stronger then metal bead and alot quicker installation.. actually no coat just came out with a new bead that involves no mud just a spray water bottle and the bead comes already a bit taccy and you spray the water on the bead stick it on, roll the bead, do your adjustments and in 2 minutes its dried ready to go for first coat... by far the best product out there


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

Whitey97 said:


> does the no-coat bead hold inner off angles better than straight flex? I'm kind of sick of the amount of work put into making straight flex straight and now you guys have me curious


I have always been a firm believer in the Straight-Flex for inside off angles. It was the best thing since sliced bread.

Tried the No-Coat Flex 325 today on the inside off angles. Would you like to buy my leftover boxes of Straight-Flex? :whistling2: I don't think I'll be needing them anymore. No-Coat is that good. :thumbup:


----------



## Cmoe (Apr 8, 2011)

Mudstar said:


> I find strait-flex which its real name does not work as well as no-coat 325 You may ask why and what I find is that strait-flex is too stiff at the crease and has a tendency to not sit in the angle flat unless to take the extra time to fold it precisely to match the angle. Where no-coat 325 which is closely the same size folds nicely and once folded sits flat on both sides of the angle. It cost a bit more but much faster to install. But what I think the real question is (abaway) is asking is, does the roll of no-coat work as well as the ridged pre cut bead and what I'd have to say is yes and no. No as it cost more per. ft. and yes its just as strong also to concider 100 ft of no-coat takes up less space for transporting and shipping in your case.
> 
> 
> Thats my .02c


 
STRAITFLEX IS THE NAME OF THE COMPANY, NOT A PRODUCT. THEY HAVE MANY PRODUCTS. ALL DIFFERENT. DO SOME RESEARCH.


----------



## Cmoe (Apr 8, 2011)

MUDZLINGER said:


> We have been useing no-coat 325 for more than 5 years on all inside off angles,wonderfull product. will straighten out most off angles no matter how inconsistant the frameing and help to make it plumb and straight.
> Wouldn't recommend it for out side off angles thou unless they are extreme angles where bending a metal bead or tape on bead is troublesome.
> Used straight flex one time. That roll end up in the land fill some where .
> X- crack. I just looked at a roll of it and wondered what the cost is.I am thinking it is exspensive.We currently use a shiney 90 for all interior wall anti truss lift applications , but for vaulted ceiling i bend the 90 to match the angle of the ceiling peak and use the board and angle plus no coat 325 to straighten out the angle.Have had no call backs useing this process.
> My question is : is x-crack a new an innovative product that everyone should use, or is it an up sell on another product that does the same thing at perhaps half the cost?


 
X-Crack is the only product that solves the issue where the issue originates, the trusses. Call Strait-Flex and and have them send you the literature on this product. It will blow you away.


----------



## Cmoe (Apr 8, 2011)

Tim0282 said:


> I like the Strait Flex Big Stick for mud on beads. They come 8',9',10'. They don't edge crack like metal. Put mud on them with the Mud Pro bucket. You can see them in All Wall. Just roll them after you run them through the bucket and coat with fast set or regular mud. Fast and no call backs.



You should try the new Big Stick 300. Just a touch smaller.


----------

